# [Encuesta] Gentoo stable, testing Vs Funtoo Stable, current

## fellsword

Hii!!!

Disfrutando de usar Gentoo stable xfce y gentoo stable kde en dos máquinas, pero veo que le faltan unos cuantos paquetes, y en funtoo current no. Ustedes que distro y rama recomiendan para un uso cotidiano (Firefox, google chrome, tux-guitar, aprender a programar, clementine, qbittorrent, aprender a montar servidores, etc...), nada serio o profesional.

Mas que nada, no quiero andar revisando la wiki/foros o andar preguntando una y otra vez  :Very Happy:  (Como ahora ja). Y tener un sistema estable.

----------

## natrix

Acá va mi voto: gentoo stable!!

Arriba de un 96% de mi gentoo es estable. El resto son algunos overlay y soft no GNU pero que estan en portage.

Es mi OS principal la mayor parte del tiempo (otro 96%). La uso tanto para revisar mi correo y escribir un documento como para correr cálculos paralelizando núcleos. Siempre encontré lo que necesitaba y de ahí viene mi duda:

Que tiene funtoo que no pueda tener gentoo?   :Confused: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Pues lo bueno de gentoo, es que incluso la rama estable nunca se añeja (salvo firefox que anda un poco atras), y el estable nunca me ha dado problemas: lo que tengo que no viene de estable es:

=media-gfx/fim-0.4_rc1

=media-video/vlmc-9999 ** (overlay)

=www-client/conkeror-9999 ** (overlay)

Así que para mi perfecto.

----------

## pelelademadera

mi gentoo es estable tambien:

este es mi package.keywords

 *Quote:*   

> www-plugins/adobe-flash ~amd64
> 
> virtual/libintl ~amd64
> 
> dev-libs/nettle ~amd64
> ...

 

sin overlays, solo tengo uno local

----------

## ensarman

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Acá va mi voto: gentoo stable!!
> 
> Arriba de un 96% de mi gentoo es estable. El resto son algunos overlay y soft no GNU pero que estan en portage.
> 
> Es mi OS principal la mayor parte del tiempo (otro 96%). La uso tanto para revisar mi correo y escribir un documento como para correr cálculos paralelizando núcleos. Siempre encontré lo que necesitaba y de ahí viene mi duda:
> ...

 

sync via git!!

----------

## natrix

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> sync via git!!

 

touché...

----------

## JotaCE

Sin duda..... Gentoo stable!

----------

## Melsion

Sin duda estable, procurando mantener el package.keywords al mínimo (steam y skype) y solo con el overlay de steam.

Aunque estoy intentando aprender Java (lo mío es Python y C++) y para instalar eclipse veo que es imprescindible otro overlay.

----------

## natrix

Haciendo un offtopic de eclipse:

Es cierto, eclipse esta en el overlay java, y solo está en binario: eclipse-sdk-bin. El eclipse de portage está muy desactualizado y fallan casi todos los plugins.

Por si interesa, se puede agregar las USE gcj y awt al gcc para sumar soporte java y; porque no, instalar icedtea con un bootstrap  :Smile: 

----------

## Melsion

Me interesa! Pero... qué se gana de activar esas USE's?

Gracias.

----------

## ensarman

Imagino que como todo en gentoo uno debe descubrirlo por su cuenta. Lo que a uno le parece ganar a otro le p parece un desperdicio. .. todo depende de Lo que el usuario quiere.

Si deseas saber que se gana o que se pierde tendrás que instalarlo y ver ya que la respuesta que te de cualquiera será muy relativa

----------

## papu

yo recomiendo gento inestable, siempre he usado gentoo así, es mucho mas simple gestionar  el sistema ( y más actualizado) bloqueando estrictametne solo lo necesario , que no  usando la version estable tener que ir desbloquendo paquetes y más paquetes manualmente, cuando se quiere meter algo inestable,surgen más  problemas pero por ahora los he solucionado, he tardado más o menos pero al final logro arreglarlo por ahora.

También es cierto que requiere su practica y sus instalaciones  :Smile: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## natrix

 *Melsion wrote:*   

> Me interesa! Pero... qué se gana de activar esas USE's?
> 
> Gracias.

 

Perdón por demorarme en la respuesta.

Esas USE te suman el compilador java al GCC, es una alternativa. Por ejemplo, esta USE es la se usa para compilar Icedtea en el bootstrap.

Saludos

----------

## essau

hola, pues yo sólo llevo 3 meses como gentoocito,

pero he llegado a la conclusión de que me gusta tener

dos gentoos en la máquina, uno principal estable, donde

sólo meto en el keywords algunos programas que me

interesen, nunca de sistema, como firefox-bin, thunderbird-bin,

etc. 

Y otro Gentoo testing en el que experimentar, meter overlays,

trastear, y hacer todas las pirulas que me apetezcan, lo cual

me divierte mucho.

Ahora por ejemplo en mi gentoo destroyer voy a instalar el pacman

de Arch para mezclar cositas, e incluso mezclar paquetes de AUR.

Tambien quiero experimentar mezclando cosas del entropy de Sabayón.

En mi Gentoo de producción tengo estable+GNOME 12.2+systemd

En mi Gentoo Destroyer tengo testing+XFCE+OpenRC+varios overlays+

todo lo que me divierta.

Tener Gentoo para usarlo sólo como si fuese el estúpido y aburrido CentOS no me mola.

Por eso tengo 2 gentoos.

 :Razz: 

----------

## tuxtor

Yo llevo usando inestable por aproximadamente cuatro años, tres en Funtoo Current y uno de regreso en Gentoo.

De un tiempo para acá el manejo de portage de inestables ha mejorado bastante y el único cuidado que hay que tener es actualizar constantemente, si las actualizaciones se postergan mucho se crean demasiados bloqueos.

Por lo demás, Gentoo inestable se me hace adecuado para el dia a dia   :Smile: .

----------

